# skidsteer for snow removal



## Cooters Dodge

I'm debating on using my skidsteer for snow removal and not my truck, but was wondering do you guys haul your skidloaders around town in snow storms? If I'm going to haul skidloader around town on a trailer than what could I use to salt the parking lots. Don't want to have to keep taking trailer off to use tailgate spreader.

Another question do thery make a salt spreader attachment for skidsteers?


----------



## ThePlowKing

*bobcat sander*

Here is a spreader attachment for a bobcat on ebay currnetly up for auction. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50908&item=3846969414&rd=1

I have no idea how well they work, i've never used one so i can't accurately comment. I have also seen plow contractors attach the tailgate spreaders to the back of the bobcats for spreading salt, but i would assume it would be a custom install.


----------



## Cooters Dodge

Checked out spreader on ebay, looks good first one I've seen of it's kind. Biggest question I've have for you guys is would you haul a skidloader around all winter long. And I'd love to here somebody that does so I can here all the pro's and con's.


----------



## Kubota West

We've been using them for a couple years. They work awesome.


----------



## thepawnshop

Sweet plow...does that fit the new John Deere 320? If so, what does one cost?

Thanks!

Doug Brandt
Brandt Custom Homes
Roanoke, VA


----------



## Cooters Dodge

Hey Kubota how hard is it trailering that loader around in the snow. Where to I go to get a spreader for the back of the loader?


----------



## ThePlowKing

*Blizzard plow price*

I priced out the Bilzzard 810SS and the 8611SS for local dealer (Portsmouth Ford). The 810 went for $4000 installed and the 8611 went for $4700 installed. Check out the blizzard site to see if your loader is compatable with the quicktach


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*Kabota West!!!*

Kabota West do you have any more pictures of the Blizzard Push Plow? I would like a few shots of the back of the plow and hydraulics if you have them... Thanks......


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Go to Blizzardplows.com


----------



## Kramer

A little off-topic, but I never drove a skid steer....... they look like a ball!


Question is, how hard is it to operate one, and how long would it take to be somewhat proficient at it?? Is there a big difference between moving dirt (never have) and moving snow?

Thanks.


----------



## Dwan

To me a skidsteer is the best piece of equipment to use in snow as long as you don't have to travel far. as far as learning? If you are not comfertable within 1 hour on it then it is not for you. some people it is a natural and some others just can't get the hang of it.


----------



## Plow King

Kramer said:


> A little off-topic, but I never drove a skid steer....... they look like a ball!
> 
> Question is, how hard is it to operate one, and how long would it take to be somewhat proficient at it?? Is there a big difference between moving dirt (never have) and moving snow?
> 
> Thanks.


A few hours in the seat, and you'll feel right at home.


----------



## ace911emt

The last storm I did not even use my truck, did the job with only the bobcat and it took less time and worked out cleaner. With the bobcat and a 7’ bucket you just swing around instead of backing up and you can move the snow. With the plow we were loosing parking spaces in the condo unit. The owners are delighted!!! Plus you can scrape ice and packed snow clean.. The truck now will be only a backup and to haul the sander.


----------



## Cooters Dodge

First storm of the year and it was a good one. By Kentucky standards anyways. Never did any plowing until this storm, and was going to do that because didn't have cash for plow on my truck.
After talking to people on here I decided to use the skidloader. We had about 12" of precipatation. 6" was freezing rain and sleet and the rest snow. I hauled skiloader through this mess, although it was a pain in the ass, it turned out to be very profitable. I mainly did parking lots. Alot of the parking lots I was taking over for other snow removal companing because their trucks weren't getting through that layer of ice. I had enough down pressure on my bucket to knife through the snow.
I appreciate the people that gave me good info on whether to use the skidloader for snow removal. It worked great and made good money in the process. A couple of days before the storm hit I wasn't going to fool with it because I didn't want to haul the thing around in the storm. Although it was tricky everything worked out great.


----------



## BobcatS250

Kramer said:


> A little off-topic, but I never drove a skid steer....... they look like a ball!
> 
> Question is, how hard is it to operate one, and how long would it take to be somewhat proficient at it?? Is there a big difference between moving dirt (never have) and moving snow?
> 
> Thanks.


Somewhat proficient... the Cats are easier, at least for me, to get the hang of than the Cases. You can probably pick up manuevering in under an hour. To be expert at it -- to know the machine as well as you should -- that may take a bit more time, but it's not difficult at all.


----------



## earthwerks

Skidsteer quickness fro plowing: I had an unofficial race with a fellow snow plower who happened to be plowing my former client. I was plowing the bar next door. They had a skidsteer with a smallish snow pusher, and a small plow truck. It took them over an hour and half to plow what took me 30 minutes to do with a V-plow truck. The skid steer was constantly stopping and backing up every time he hit a raised piece of pavement---about every few feet. The look on his face was a Kodak moment --I think he knew I was doing that job last year. 

Towing a skidsteer in snow: Did this to help a friend dig at his restaurant for a sign he wanted installed last winter. Big mistake. One, my machine was brand new. It was trailered on the salty, snow-covered roads for no more than an hour or two. But when the snow melted off so too did all the plating on the hydraulic steel lines and bolt heads--now they are rusted.

It's bad enough to have to dive in a snow storm but to haul, try to avoid idiots who want to go around you, and then try to stop---then unload and unload. Just doesn't make sense. Stay in your toasty truck and get the job done in 1/5 the time and a go home and take a nap.


----------



## kubotazd21

I rented a Bobcat from Bobcat of Louisville located in Middletown, on the Thursday morning before christmas. For doing driveways and parking lots, they work great. The one I rented had the heated cab, which is the only way to go. Nice and warm, with a 68 inch smooth bucket. For roads at all, you really need a plow for the front. I have the contract to do my entire subdivision, and it just takes to long when every 15 feet you have to stop and dump the bucket. Anothe disadvantage is the bobcat only tops out about 7 mph. After the big storm, I ordered a new western 7 1/2 for my 03 2500hd. Hopefully if we get anymore this season I will be prepared...


----------



## Dwan

Like they say BIGGER is BETTER. The bobcat I use has a 102" (3yd) bucket and does 9 mph. it also has a 102" blade but will have a Blizzard 8611 as soon as there is a dealer to support it. For parking lots it will do the same lot in about 3/4 of the time it takes with the 9'2" Boss V and less then 1/2 the time it takes with a 9' Meyer.
I do not empty the bucket when it is full just keep on pushing. It is nothing to have 5 or 6 yards of snow moving in front of the bucket at a time. Also with the Bobcat you can scrape heavy packed snow down to the blacktop again ware a plow blade floats across the top. and at the end of a push it can be stacked over 10'. As for doing a road ware the snow is plowed off to the side most any plow is faster, unless the snow is deep. 

Dwan


----------



## bam

skidsteer is great for snow, whether you have a plow, box, or just a large bucket. We are currently running 4, stationed at some of our larger commercials. We rent pallet forks, a bucket for loading bulk and bagged materials and then plow with a box or use a plow on a quicktach plate. I use a 2 speed hi flow bobcat, which is great, especially moving in between parking lots, since i plow the site road with a truck. we also ensure all our rentals have heat and a cab. In past years, when we get blanketed with an 8" or 12+ storm we have had to rent additional machines, and they weren't always enclosed and heated, and it wasnt to pleasant to operate. 

After a blizzard a year or two ago, i was towing a skidsteer around to move all the piles. the state closed the roads during the storm, and as soon as the restriction lifted all sorts of drivers were out. Even the interstates werent in the best shape. I had a few close calls with the trailer. 

In any winter conditions, I would be very hesitant to tow any trailer and with a 6000# machine its even worse. Also alot of time would be lost to safely secure your machine with chains.binders


----------

